# Alpine Type r



## Reason (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello all. I needed to ask a question about sound quality. I currently have a alpine type r 1243 hooked up to a alpine mrp-650 amp. It is currently in a Ported box. MY problem is that i hit the lows like no other. But when it comes to hitting the high notes my subs seem to struggle. Actually they sound pretty ****ty, very little bass coming through when it tries to hit those notes. Can someone point me in a direction to catch those notes better. The sub is brand new, only been using it for 2 days, is there a chance that it will improve once its 'broken in'? thanks for looking.

Box Specs: brightstarcaraudio.com/Alpine-12-Type-R-Ported-Subwoofer-Enclosure-Box-p519.html


----------



## basicxj (Jan 1, 2008)

Reason said:


> Hello all. I needed to ask a question about sound quality. I currently have a alpine type r 1243 hooked up to a alpine mrp-650 amp. It is currently in a Ported box. MY problem is that i hit the lows like no other. But when it comes to hitting the high notes my subs seem to struggle. Actually they sound pretty ****ty, very little bass coming through when it tries to hit those notes. Can someone point me in a direction to catch those notes better. The sub is brand new, only been using it for 2 days, is there a chance that it will improve once its 'broken in'? thanks for looking.
> 
> Box Specs: brightstarcaraudio.com/Alpine-12-Type-R-Ported-Subwoofer-Enclosure-Box-p519.html


What high notes are we talking about? (You can identify the frequencies in Hz by downloading some test tones and burning to disk)

Realm of Excursion

You can also analyze the recording you are currently using to determine frequency using software.

Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder

With that said, normally you would apply a low pass filter to keep high frequencies out of your subwoofer (those are better played by dedicated midbass speakers up front due to the ear's ability to localize higher frequencies). Typically you would want to filter frequencies out of the sub above approximately 60-100hz depending on your equipment, install and capabilities of your front speakers. If you expect the Type R to excel at reproducing frequencies higher than about 80hz it might be better to look at upgrading front speakers or improving/sealing up their install.


----------



## Reason (Aug 25, 2011)

Im burning 10hz - 123hz to a disc to see where it struggles. But I don't think i explained my self very well. Its not high frequency notes that I want my sub to hit, just the veery low bass notes that are in the higher octave, the ones that make your mirrors shake and could shatter glass. My sub does not hit those AT ALL its pathetic, any ideas?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Reason said:


> Im burning 10hz - 123hz to a disc to see where it struggles. But I don't think i explained my self very well. Its not high frequency notes that I want my sub to hit, just the veery low bass notes that are in the higher octave, the ones that make your mirrors shake and could shatter glass. My sub does not hit those AT ALL its pathetic, any ideas?


that doesnt really make any sense. if you are hitting seriously low freq, those will shake things much more than higher bass as higher bass vibrates more than shake.

at any rate, with out any actual numbers in Hz, it hard to help you. "it doesnt play the souds that break glass" dosent really give me a freqency. I can break glass with a tweeter


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

If you're hitting 10Hz with a ported setup then you are tuned very low and it's obvious that the setup would have trouble with the higher notes. The excursion of a driver in a ported box jumps WAY up below the tuning frequency and will easily damage the driver, and a highpass filter is absolutely required. If you're truly hitting 10Hz then your box is all wrong.


----------



## Reason (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies, really appreciate the help



dragonrage said:


> If you're hitting 10Hz with a ported setup then you are tuned very low and it's obvious that the setup would have trouble with the higher notes. The excursion of a driver in a ported box jumps WAY up below the tuning frequency and will easily damage the driver, and a highpass filter is absolutely required. If you're truly hitting 10Hz then your box is all wrong.


Im starting to think I got the wrong box (or maybe my sub is still breaking in?). I think i might just get a sealed one. The difference between the highs and lows is ridiculous, the low lows hit to hard, and the higher octave lows(best way i can describe them) are weak as hell.

How do the specs on the box look to ya'll?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

dragonrage said:


> If you're hitting 10Hz with a ported setup then you are tuned very low and it's obvious that the setup would have trouble with the higher notes. The excursion of a driver in a ported box jumps WAY up below the tuning frequency and will easily damage the driver, and a highpass filter is absolutely required. If you're truly hitting 10Hz then your box is all wrong.


He's not hitting 10hz. No prefabbed box will hit 10hz. That's just stupid. He's probably tuned way too high between 45 and 60 and its drowning out any and all frequencies below and above that, making them sound like they're not even there. 

What are the box specs? Internal volume and port dimensions are needed.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Alpine 12'' 2010 Type R Ported Subwoofer Enclosure Box 

that is what he said it is. prefab box says it is tuned to 33hz. I dont know enough about type-R to know if 1.5 cuft is good or not though.


----------



## Reason (Aug 25, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> He's not hitting 10hz. No prefabbed box will hit 10hz. That's just stupid. He's probably tuned way too high between 45 and 60 and its drowning out any and all frequencies below and above that, making them sound like they're not even there.
> 
> What are the box specs? Internal volume and port dimensions are needed.


 brightstarcaraudio.com/Alpine-12-Type-R-Ported-Subwoofer-Enclosure-Box-p519.html



basicxj said:


> What high notes are we talking about? (You can identify the frequencies in Hz by downloading some test tones and burning to disk)
> 
> With that said, normally you would apply a low pass filter to keep high frequencies out of your subwoofer (those are better played by dedicated midbass speakers up front due to the ear's ability to localize higher frequencies). Typically you would want to filter frequencies out of the sub above approximately 60-100hz depending on your equipment, install and capabilities of your front speakers. If you expect the Type R to excel at reproducing frequencies higher than about 80hz it might be better to look at upgrading front speakers or improving/sealing up their install.


Did the test, my sub starts hitting at 30Hz and tops out at 60-70Hz, not sure what that means though, should i invest in new equipment?? I really do hate my sound system at this point.


----------



## Syaoran (Jun 27, 2011)

Get a sealed box.

You'll get the best sound quality out of the Alpine Type R sealed.

I had a 1.0 cuft box on it and it acts as a ported box in such a small sealed box, but hits up high better. Most people will agree it sounds "boomy" in such a small box, because the Q will be about .90 (however, that is Alpine recommended spec)

With 500 watts it will hit up to 114dB without taking cabin gain in consideration.

If you want awesome sound quality out of it, power it with ~1000 watts in a 2.0 cuft box. It'll hit as loud as the smaller sealed, but have a much more tolerable Q of .70

I'll tell you something though, don't expect sound quality out of a 1243D. The XMAX on it is enough to distort it enough that you'll notice the difference with a more controlled woofer. However, the Type R is a PERFECT "SQL" sub. I owned one, as I mentioned above, and I haven't had a single sub that has sounded as good while sounding loud as the Type R.


----------



## Reason (Aug 25, 2011)

Syaoran said:


> Get a sealed box.
> 
> You'll get the best sound quality out of the Alpine Type R sealed.
> 
> ...



Cuft box? What are those?

Also what is XMAX, sorry for asking so many questions but im new to this, and I thought id like my sub alot more than i do.


----------



## basicxj (Jan 1, 2008)

Reason said:


> Cuft box? What are those?
> 
> Also what is XMAX, sorry for asking so many questions but im new to this, and I thought id like my sub alot more than i do.


Cuft = cubic feet. 

Xmax:

Thiele/Small - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*"Xmax - Maximum linear peak (or sometimes peak-to-peak) excursion (in mm) of the cone. Note that, because of mechanical issues, the motion of a driver cone becomes non-linear with large excursions, especially those in excess of this parameter."*

As for not liking your woofer as much as you'd thought, there could be several things going on affecting performance. You haven't mentioned what amplifier settings you are using, or whether that amp is taking it's signal from an OEM radio or a dedicated aftermarket one with subwoofer output. You haven't mentioned whether you've applied a proper low pass filter or not, and you haven't mentioned how you have the dual voice coils of the woofer wired up to the amp- reversing the polarity of one voice coil can seriously affect performance.

What is the rest of your equipment? What exact pre-fab enclosure are you using- is it the exact one minbari linked to?


----------



## Reason (Aug 25, 2011)

basicxj said:


> Cuft = cubic feet.
> 
> Xmax:
> 
> ...


Yes its the exact one minibari linked, the sub is a dual 4 ohm that i have wired down to the amp at 2 ohms, I do have an alpine head unit, not top of the line, but i cost me $110. On the amp the gain is turned up half way, bass Eq is set just a little over half way up, and the low pass I have set 2/3 of the way up, I spent an hour with my brother yesterday adjusting it while he listened to try to get the highs to hit harder and the overall sound quality improved, and that is where we ended up leaving it. Also if it affects anything, I drive a 3 door ford focus SVT.


----------



## Syaoran (Jun 27, 2011)

Cuft is short of ft^3, or cubic feet.

Xmax is a driver's maximum one-way or linear excursion. Remember that a speaker moves air, so the more air a speaker can move, the louder it will be. Xmax and cone area will determine the amount of air a speaker displaces in a single forward motion, among other factors.

What amp do you own?


----------



## Reason (Aug 25, 2011)

Syaoran said:


> Cuft is short of ft^3, or cubic feet.
> 
> Xmax is a driver's maximum one-way or linear excursion. Remember that a speaker moves air, so the more air a speaker can move, the louder it will be. Xmax and cone area will determine the amount of air a speaker displaces in a single forward motion, among other factors.
> 
> What amp do you own?


Had an mrp-650 that died on me today, wasnt overpowered just old,I have an mrp-m500 now. theyre adjusted the same and sound the same, honestly cant tell the difference between the two


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

I had the same sub (2 of them) in 1 cuft x2 sealed enclosure. I never did like the sound they made higher than 50 Hz. I described it as "grainy". Definitely not clear and detailed. I switched them for a better sub. Fixed. They are good bang for the buck if your only crossing them at 50 Hz though.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Play some test tones to see where the problem is. Turn off the mids, or set their crossover to something like [email protected] so they don't interfere with the test.

Most subwoofers struggle above 50Hz, specially in cars, which feature prominent cabin gain. So most will have relatively little output in midbass range, and most will also sound pretty distorted in that range. However, if your subwoofer is having problems with 40Hz or 50Hz test tones, then it could be a problem.


----------



## Moon Track (Mar 10, 2011)

Ridiculous output at higher frequencies. It’s very and very strange. Be ensured that you have coils properly connected. Such thing can be happen if speaker is driven by one coil and second coil is shorted.


----------



## StevenVA (May 17, 2015)

I have same sub/box combo. I've had it for about 3 or 4 years. My experience is similar to the OPs. The pre-fab enclosure I got is a P.O.S. It's held together with hot glue and has self destructed. It now resonates and buzzes. I need a new box for the same subwoofer. 
My musical tastes and volume requirements have mellowed. I want to go sealed. Primarily because I'll be building it myself and making it so it won't self destruct. What are some volume recommendations for sealed 12" type R?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Since this thread is 4 years old Alpines Type R is different now.


List the model number.


----------



## StevenVA (May 17, 2015)

I understand. I've had it for 3 or 4 years. It is a 12" dual 4 ohm. First series where they changed from aluminum spun looking cone to grey/silver painted cone. I think it's SWR-1242D


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Reason said:


> Hello all. I needed to ask a question about sound quality. I currently have a alpine type r 1243 hooked up to a alpine mrp-650 amp. It is currently in a Ported box. MY problem is that i hit the lows like no other. But when it comes to hitting the high notes my subs seem to struggle. Actually they sound pretty ****ty, very little bass coming through when it tries to hit those notes. Can someone point me in a direction to catch those notes better. The sub is brand new, only been using it for 2 days, is there a chance that it will improve once its 'broken in'? thanks for looking.
> 
> Box Specs: brightstarcaraudio.com/Alpine-12-Type-R-Ported-Subwoofer-Enclosure-Box-p519.html


Vented enclosures get loud but they have a reputation as being a "one note wonder" and they do that quite well but even though that enclosure is built to "spec" i believe it is about .7 cu ft too small for the Alpine Type-R and a 2 cu ft enclosure would help to flatten the response and extend the bass..


----------



## StevenVA (May 17, 2015)

That box was OK at best. Even after doing the auto EQ and time alignment, (granted it sounded slightly better than my old Pioneer Premier HU). 
Huge bass is no longer the primary purpose. Clean, accurate and good sound stage is what I'm after. That is why I've upgraded my HU and front speakers. I'm not using rears. I'm running the HU in network mode. 
I've read people say anywhere from 1 to 2 cu ft for a sealed.


----------



## Caseyredman123 (Mar 29, 2020)

****t bro where u from talk to me 5 mn and ill set ur shut straiggt im pushing 1 12 dvc 4 ohm type r andill let me rephrase this.. straiggt oiss ****ing **** on 2 12s



Reason said:


> Im burning 10hz - 123hz to a disc to see where it struggles. But I don't think i explained my self very well. Its not high frequency notes that I want my sub to hit, just the veery low bass notes that are in the higher octave, the ones that make your mirrors shake and could shatter glass. My sub does not hit those AT ALL its pathetic, any ideas?


----------

